# PAX: "May I Make a Suggestion?"



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
Me: "Umm, okay."
Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That's paxholes for you. You give them an inch and they try to take the whole damn yard.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I would explain to him that those drivers are probably beginners. That you have found that people take one sip and put it back in the cupholder. Other people grab a whole arm full of them when they’re leaving the car. And other people drink them, crumpled them up, and throw them on the floor. The best way you can make a clean environment for your passengers is to not offer water.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I would explain to him that those drivers are probably beginners. That you have found that people take one sip and put it back in the cupholder. Other people grab a whole arm full of them when they're leaving the car. And other people drink them, crumpled them up, and throw them on the floor. The best way you can make a clean environment for your passengers is to not offer water.


If supplying water gets the driver tips, why not?

Tried it, might try again (summer only). Cheap when bought right. If it generates tips it will stay, if not, I got something to drink.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> If supplying water gets the driver tips, why not?
> 
> Tried it, might try again (summer only). Cheap when bought right. If it generates tips it will stay, if not, I got something to drink.


Any extras just generated garbage and hauling around extra weight in my car.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> If supplying water gets the driver tips, why not?
> 
> Tried it, might try again (summer only). Cheap when bought right. If it generates tips it will stay, if not, I got something to drink.


I've tried to strike a compromise. I keep some bottles in the front with me, and some extras in the trunk. If I think someone deserves one, or needs one, or might tip for one - I personally offer it to them. That way they see the gesture of my offering as I hand it to them. I gave one to the guy who puked out my window so he could wash his mouth out - he appreciated it. I give some out to pax taking a long ride - they appreciate it. But if you just leave them in all the cup holders, it's kind of anonymous. It's like they found it in the street and they don't owe nothing to nobody. They found it in the street, and they're going to leave the empties in the street (my car) like trash. Same with candy and gum. If you leave it around the car, they're going to leave the wrappers on your floor. I'll hand candy out to kids after getting permission from the parents, or occasionally someone will ask for gum. I have it available but I make a gift out of it by personally handing it to them. I find that makes a difference. I also have tissues, Tylenol packets, phone chargers, hand sanitizer, ect. I just don't leave it out in a big bowl for the wild animals to scavenge it.

It's not a perfect system, but it minimizes the trash and makes the tip more likely.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'd have responded with ""May I make a suggestion? get your own ****ing car and buy your own damn water and mints with the money you save on your cheap fare that was subsidized by driver pay cuts." 

Depending on my mood, I may or may not terminate the ride at that point.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I carry water when outside temps are high enough in Phoenix. I have no problem with cleaning up passenger trash, it's just part of the job and if I don't provide a waste-can, what would I expect? I also carry mints and other hard-candies.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I carry water when outside temps are high enough in Phoenix. I have no problem with cleaning up passenger trash, it's just part of the job and if I don't provide a waste-can, what would I expect? I also carry mints and other hard-candies.


You probably generate far more tips than those that can't be bothered to pick up a few wrappers or throw out an empty bottle now and again.And that's the name of the game. TIPS!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I've tried to strike a compromise. I keep some bottles in the front with me, and some extras in the trunk. If I think someone deserves one, or needs one, or might tip for one - I personally offer it to them. That way they see the gesture of my offering as I hand it to them. I gave one to the guy who puked out my window so he could wash his mouth out - he appreciated it. I give some out to pax taking a long ride - they appreciate it. But if you just leave them in all the cup holders, it's kind of anonymous. It's like they found it in the street and they don't owe nothing to nobody. They found it in the street, and they're going to leave the empties in the street (my car) like trash. Same with candy and gum. If you leave it around the car, they're going to leave the wrappers on your floor. I'll hand candy out to kids after getting permission from the parents, or occasionally someone will ask for gum. I have it available but I make a gift out of it by personally handing it to them. I find that makes a difference. I also have tissues, Tylenol packets, phone chargers, hand sanitizer, ect. I just don't leave it out in a big bowl for the wild animals to scavenge it.
> 
> It's not a perfect system, but it minimizes the trash and makes the tip more likely.


----------------
I would rethink the medication (Tylenol). Disbursing medication is a grey area in the law. Local casinos stopped offering aspirin to players because of possible potential lawsuits. i.e. -- Ulcers or allergic reactions


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Good point. I made sure to get them in sealed packets so they couldn’t be tampered with, but I hadn’t considered any other legalities.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


I don't like it when drivers have stuff like that in their car. Many of those drivers mean well and are doing it to provide great service which is fine, but many others are doing it just for an extra tip and will resent and down rate you if you don't tip them extra EVEN if you didn't accept any of the extras they offered. That's like getting on a subway car, singing a couple songs, then getting mad when the other passengers won't pay you for the performance you just "gave" them.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

racheljo said:


> I don't like it when drivers have stuff like that in their car. Many of those drivers mean well and are doing it to provide great service which is fine, but many others are doing it just for an extra tip and will resent and down rate you if you don't tip them extra EVEN if you didn't accept any of the extras they offered. That's like getting on a subway car, singing a couple songs, then getting mad when the other passengers won't pay you for the performance you just "gave" them.


Where is the data to suggest that drivers are down rating because they don't get tipped? In fact, I don't think the writer is even able to tip until we cast our ratings. I can promise you I don't do that. I genuinely like giving good customer service. Without it I'm just a miserable driver. But the struggle is to be able to do it and not get Taken advantage of for it, by the few bad apples. 
There are obviously unfair ratings on both sides. But I think the average largely reveals an accurate assessment.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Riders can tip before the ride is over, I have watched a few do it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Where is the data to suggest that drivers are down rating because they don't get tipped?


"Automatic 1* if no tip" is the sentiment of quite a few around here. Sure, this site only represents a miniscule portion of the driver-partner population, but anyway. And no, I'm definitely not one of them.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've tried to strike a compromise. I keep some bottles in the front with me, and some extras in the trunk. If I think someone deserves one, or needs one, or might tip for one - I personally offer it to them. That way they see the gesture of my offering as I hand it to them. I gave one to the guy who puked out my window so he could wash his mouth out - he appreciated it. I give some out to pax taking a long ride - they appreciate it. But if you just leave them in all the cup holders, it's kind of anonymous. It's like they found it in the street and they don't owe nothing to nobody. They found it in the street, and they're going to leave the empties in the street (my car) like trash. Same with candy and gum. If you leave it around the car, they're going to leave the wrappers on your floor. I'll hand candy out to kids after getting permission from the parents, or occasionally someone will ask for gum. I have it available but I make a gift out of it by personally handing it to them. I find that makes a difference. I also have tissues, Tylenol packets, phone chargers, hand sanitizer, ect. I just don't leave it out in a big bowl for the wild animals to scavenge it.
> 
> It's not a perfect system, but it minimizes the trash and makes the tip more likely.


Pax perks perfection!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> That's paxholes for you. You give them an inch and they try to take the whole damn yard.


Drivers shouldn't even give them the first inch.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I'd have responded with ""May I make a suggestion? get your own @@@@ing car and buy your own damn water and mints with the money you save on your cheap fare that was subsidized by driver pay cuts."
> 
> Depending on my mood, I may or may not terminate the ride at that point.


I love how cranky you get sometimes haha so funny :biggrin: I wouldn't dare say some of the things you say for fear I'd be shot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Drivers shouldn't even give them the first inch.


What if you have 8 more?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What if you have 8 more?


Don't you mean four more?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Don't you mean four more?


4 on each side


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What if you have 8 more?


I'd say WAKE UP, you are dreaming again!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't offer anything. We no longer get paid enough to justify the extra expense. A safe ride from point A to point B is all they will receive from me. Being that I drive less than 20 hours a week, it wold make even less sense for me to go through the extra hassle. Okay, rant over.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Don't offer anything. We no longer get paid enough to justify the extra expense. A safe ride from point A to point B is all they will receive from me. Being that I drive less than 20 hours a week, it wold make even less sense for me to go through the extra hassle. Okay, rant over.


Nice rant Corn :smiles:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


My courtesies don't extend beyond the a/c temperature... more water he says... lol


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I love how cranky you get sometimes haha so funny :biggrin: I wouldn't dare say some of the things you say for fear I'd be shot.


A lot of it comes from a lifetime of learning how not to take shit from people, and in being confident that my long term record with this company will (hopefully) overcome the blowback from an occasional smart ass response to passengers.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Don't you mean four more?


He has implied that Tiny is only good for three more on a good day.



Cableguynoe said:


> What if you have 8 more?


How did you know?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> My courtesies don't extend beyond the a/c temperature... more water he says... lol
> View attachment 304758


I make sure the seatbelts are working properly.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> He has implied that Tiny is only good for three more on a good day.
> 
> 
> How did you know?
> ...


I check the seatbelt for my seat every time I get in. The rest really are optional and only Uber SUV pays well enough to check those.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> I check the seatbelt for my seat every time I get in. The rest really are optional and only Uber SUV pays well enough to check those.


Pax seatbelt inspection is annually.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

racheljo said:


> I don't like it when drivers have stuff like that in their car.


Use a Taxi in the future then... man, you just can't please some ... just sayin'



1.5xorbust said:


> Pax seatbelt inspection is annually.


I hate to say it but I NEVER check it, no, no I don't hate it... it's just a fact...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Use a Taxi in the future then... man, you just can't please some idiots... just sayin'
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but I NEVER check it, no, no I don't hate it... it's just a fact...


Mine work on January 1. Don't know about the rest of the year.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I’d said that I cannot afford water bottle because uber takes 50% of rider payments


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> You probably generate far more tips than those that can't be bothered to pick up a few wrappers or throw out an empty bottle now and again.And that's the name of the game. TIPS!


In my first 5,000 trips I played around with giving them free crap. My tips on the next 10,000 trips have been the same. Free crap = Garbage.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I carry water when outside temps are high enough in Phoenix. I have no problem with cleaning up passenger trash, it's just part of the job and if I don't provide a waste-can, what would I expect? I also carry mints and other hard-candies.





BigRedDriver said:


> You probably generate far more tips than those that can't be bothered to pick up a few wrappers or throw out an empty bottle now and again.And that's the name of the game. TIPS!


Perhaps in your markets water and mints bring tips. They do not in mine.

I do not throw trash in people's cars. I hold onto it until I get to a trash can. The City and many of the suburbs provide them everywhere, Their and My Tax Dollars At Work.

One of the marks of being all grown up is that you clean up after yourself.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> In my first 5,000 trips I played around with giving them free crap. My tips on the next 10,000 trips have been the same. Free crap = Garbage.....


Then don't. My total expense in the past 5 months on both?

$10. If I did $20 in additional tips (which I think I can justify). Doubled my money. And so far 2 wrappers and 1 bottle have been left for me to deal with.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

*"May I Make a Suggestion?"*
NO YOU MAY NOT!... just sayin'


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I'd said that I cannot afford water bottle because uber takes 50% of rider payments


Great answer!
In a previous post I told a few riders that "Uber, once again, has not shipped me any bottled water."


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Riders can tip before the ride is over, I have watched a few do it.


Uber riders can do that? Or is that just Lyft. I was an Uber rider recently and wanted to tip while still in the car and I wasn't offered the opportunity til the ride was over. Did I miss something?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


My *very first *pax was a couple heading out to go line dancing. She was very nice, he was a fat f*ck and had been drinking.

The conversation was mostly great but then he started saying how I should have all sorts of free stuff, acting like it was a requirement for Uber cars. But he assured me that he'd give me "a big tip anyway."

He did actually tip, a whole two dollars! ? That was my welcome to Uber.



Zaarc said:


> Uber riders can do that? Or is that just Lyft. I was an Uber rider recently and wanted to tip while still in the car and I wasn't offered the opportunity til the ride was over. Did I miss something?


I've had people tip during the trip. I thought one guy was lying about it, dropped him off and sure enough there was a $10 tip immediately. Watched him walk into his house without touching the phone.

I really need to research the rider apps. Tried to figure out how to give myself a tip on a passenger's phone last night (by request, of course) and couldn't figure it out. She said she didn't see anything pop up.

So I got $5 in cash instead - "I always tip. I know a lot of people don't and that ain't right by me." I think I'm in love ? ?



BigRedDriver said:


> Then don't. My total expense in the past 5 months on both?
> 
> $10. If I did $20 in additional tips (which I think I can justify). Doubled my money. And so far 2 wrappers and 1 bottle have been left for me to deal with.


I tried having water bottles for one day. Nobody touched them, except for one guy that had to move one so he could use the cup holder for his own drink. Not enough room in my car, lack of interest - experiment over.

What _actually _increased my tips significantly was installing a free gaming tablet that I saw on Facebook. People love it and it boosts my interactions with them. Plus I get paid for it.

I have also been perfecting my social skills while driving. Having much better conversations that have led to huge tips. You know, things like "please, sir. I haven't eaten today. I forget what my wife looks like awake. I'm pretty sure that one of my wheels is about to fall off because of that last crater. Spare some change?" ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My *very first *pax was a couple heading out to go line dancing. She was very nice, he was a fat f*ck and had been drinking.
> 
> The conversation was mostly great but then he started saying how I should have all sorts of free stuff, acting like it was a requirement for Uber cars. But he assured me that he'd give me "a big tip anyway."
> 
> ...


More info please on the free gaming tablet, such as where to acquire?


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

i fase this 


RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


big time i told my pax we are not lemo car and i say spent a lot on candy and water put i did not get any tip so i stop do charity job


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Riders can tip before the ride is over, I have watched a few do it.


Yup. I have done it.



ZenUber said:


> ... I keep some bottles in the front with me...


I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I had a paxhole coughing up a storm in my car so I offered her a cough drop, as I had a couple in my vehicle from a cold I had earlier the prior week. After the ride, I look in the backseat, and the *@&%( had thrown the wrapper on the floor.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


It costs me an average of $1/day to provide Arrowhead water, not some off-brand. If you can't get at least another $1/day in tips from it then maybe you will get an occasional higher rating. Cost of doing business, but most likely a net profit center, not a cost. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> More info please on the free gaming tablet, such as where to acquire?


It's called Play Octopus, I saw it on a Facebook ad and thought I'd check it out. Seems to mainly be popular in the northeast, namely NYC. Only a handful in my market (Richmond VA) according to pax.

The company asks that you do your best to have at least 100 rides a month, they've been flexible with me. They send you the tablet (Sprint based 4g), a mount that goes on the head rest, a charging cable and plug. Zero out of pocket expenses.

You earn a point for every "estimated" ride, half a point when someone plays. When you reach 250 points, they pay you $25 (ads are shown in between games). The pax can also win $25 if they beat the platform current high score - nobody has in my car yet (that's paid to the pax through the app).

It's been a huge hit with the bar crowd, 20 somethings, couples, and bored people getting off work. Tips went up after I began to memorize the trivia answers (they repeat) and shouted them out if they got stuck. It's a lot of fun. 

I'll PM my referral code, help a guy out or not ? Seriously, it's worth a try. Worst case, you ship their stuff back.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

More freebies equal more garbage in the vehicle and more clean up. I can't remember a time where I actually got a tip for water or mints so I don't do it.

I have charged rider a dollar if they want water or not in the past when they ask. Have said yes I do have water but it be a dollar each. Half say yes the other half say no I am not that thirsty i can wait 3 minutes.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I started doing this https://drivecargo.com/ If they want snacks, they can buy snacks. Since I've been using that thing, kind of funny how little people get stuff (even the free stuff) but at least they've stopped trying to shake me down.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> I started doing this https://drivecargo.com/ If they want snacks, they can buy snacks. Since I've been using that thing, kind of funny how little people get stuff (even the free stuff) but at least they've stopped trying to shake me down.


Maybe I'll make up my own custom cargo box thing and stock it with things like condoms, dildos and astroglide.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Maybe I'll make up my own custom cargo box thing and stock it with things like condoms, dildos and astroglide.


I actually did have a couple of people suggest I keep condoms in there, one woman actually told me I should keep feminine products in there. Both would be kind of awkward, IMO.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> If supplying water gets the driver tips, why not?
> 
> Tried it, might try again (summer only). Cheap when bought right. If it generates tips it will stay, if not, I got something to drink.


it's NOT going to generate a single dime in tips. 
they're going to be consumed by your pool pax aka "Bus" passengers. they'll even leave the water bottle on the floor when they leave your vehicle.

water was a good idea when Uber started as a black-car service, and when Uber-X began paying drivers a very good wage.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I started doing this https://drivecargo.com/ If they want snacks, they can buy snacks. Since I've been using that thing, kind of funny how little people get stuff (even the free stuff) but at least they've stopped trying to shake me down.


How big is this thing? That's my issue, no cargo room.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> How big is this thing? That's my issue, no cargo room.


lol, it fits on your armrest. Nice bonus is if you have a big torso, it makes it easier to rest your arm on it. Oh and you're actually allowed to have 1 item per day that you drive. I wish they'd send me some gum though, as I can always direct them to that item. As far as I've noticed, it doesn't require you to install anything, doesn't make you watch any obnoxious videos (you being the pax), it just prompts you to that website listed. Check the link out if you are curious, as they have more answers than me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> lol, it fits on your armrest. Nice bonus is if you have a big torso, it makes it easier to rest your arm on it. Oh and you're actually allowed to have 1 item per day that you drive. I wish they'd send me some gum though, as I can always direct them to that item. As far as I've noticed, it doesn't require you to install anything, doesn't make you watch any obnoxious videos (you being the pax), it just prompts you to that website listed. Check the link out if you are curious, as they have more answers than me.


Gotcha. Yeah, my arm rest is very small. Does it fasten down somehow?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

hanging in there said:


> Maybe I'll make up my own custom cargo box thing and stock it with things like condoms, dildos and astroglide.


Do so at your own risk, and pray that 'Noe never enters your car!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> If supplying water gets the driver tips, why not?
> 
> Tried it, might try again (summer only). Cheap when bought right. If it generates tips it will stay, if not, I got something to drink.


I get a tip 75% of the time. I doubt adding water would help.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Maybe I'll make up my own custom cargo box thing and stock it with things like condoms, dildos and astroglide.


Cleanup on Aisle 5! (Your backseat is Aisle 5)


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I'd have responded with ""May I make a suggestion? get your own @@@@ing car and buy your own damn water and mints with the money you save on your cheap fare that was subsidized by driver pay cuts."
> 
> Depending on my mood, I may or may not terminate the ride at that point.


You'll go far in life with that attitude.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ardery said:


> it's NOT going to generate a single dime in tips.
> they're going to be consumed by your pool pax aka "Bus" passengers. they'll even leave the water bottle on the floor when they leave your vehicle.
> 
> water was a good idea when Uber started as a black-car service, and when Uber-X began paying drivers a very good wage.


If I did pool trips that might be a concern. I don't and it's not.



Matt Uterak said:


> I get a tip 75% of the time. I doubt adding water would help.


You are doing better than most. Still, if someone wants to supply creature comforts, who am I to stop them?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


...the best way to answer is to tell paxholes that you buy water with the "tips money"...:wink:

...and to see paxhole face is priceless...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I would explain to him that those drivers are probably beginners. That you have found that people take one sip and put it back in the cupholder. Other people grab a whole arm full of them when they're leaving the car. And other people drink them, crumpled them up, and throw them on the floor. The best way you can make a clean environment for your passengers is to not offer water.


That's right. Save the planet. No more plastic water bottles!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> Yup. I have done it.
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy.


Just drive for Uber and you can have both.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...the best way to answer is to tell paxholes that you buy water with the "tips money"...:wink:
> 
> ...and to see paxhole face is priceless...


Love it. Best response ever. Will definitely use it. Thank you!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


Explain why you have mints. You're just part of the problem. He'll get in my car next and say "Well the last driver didn't have water, which is bad enough, but at least he had MINTS! YOU don't even have THEM!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain why you have mints. You're just part of the problem. He'll get in my car next and say "Well the last driver didn't have water, which is bad enough, but at least he had MINTS! YOU don't even have THEM!


It's hard to believe that with our already bad pay rates being cut even more and DF being decimated or taken away that ANY driver would be giving freebies.



RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


Sorry, but you'll get no sympathy from me.

You chose to be a doormat by giving out mints in a futile attempt to bribe pax into tipping.

Tippers tip and non-tippers don't.

Taxi pax get ZERO feebies, yet 90% of them tip their drivers.

Our pay is so poor the pax should be giving US freebies.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It's hard to believe that with our already bad pay rates being cut even more and DF being decimated or taken away that ANY driver would be giving freebies.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you'll get no sympathy from me.
> ...


I have mints as a courtesy and I enjoy a few myself. Besides, a large bag omly costs a dollar. Perhaps I am exacerbating an ongoing issue, and perhaps not. Nonetheless, I certainly agree that some paxs are and are not tippers, regardless of amenities.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I have mints as a courtesy and I enjoy a few myself. Besides, a large bag omly costs a dollar. Perhaps I am exacerbating an ongoing issue, and perhaps not. Nonetheless, I certainly agree that some paxs are and are not tippers, regardless of amenities.


It doesn't matter if you received the mints free of charge, you're sending out the message that the drivers are well paid when you give freebies, and also increasing the sense of entitlement many pax have.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It doesn't matter if you received the mints free of charge, you're sending out the message that the drivers are well paid when you give freebies, and also increasing the sense of entitlement many pax have.


Good point.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

When I take an UBER.....I one star any vehicle/driver with amenities. I've said it before, I'll say it again. You come across as weak and desperate when you offer anything more than a ride.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> When I take an UBER.....I one star any vehicle/driver with amenities. I've said it before, I'll say it again. You come across as weak and desperate when you offer anything more than a ride.


Correction, you come off as weak and desperate when you drive for Uber!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Correction, you come off as weak and desperate when you drive for Uber!


Not really, you're walking a tightrope at that point. The water and other crap pushes you over the edge into the abyss of loserdom.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Not really, you're walking a tightrope at that point. The water and other crap pushes you over the edge into the abyss of loserdom.


K. No water here, just a couple of mints. 
Might have a chill pill here somewhere for you, though.


----------



## WestlakePickerUpper (Mar 4, 2019)

I guess I'm an asshole. I provide Fiji water, Snacks, Aspirin, Tylenol, Pepto, Tissues, Apple and Android chargers, Tums and gum. 
Yes, I get tips most of the time. yes I help carry groceries, yes I escort females with an umbrella if its raining. 

Sorry, I enjoy driving and giving people a good experience. (not sorry actually)


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> If supplying water gets the driver tips, why not?
> 
> Tried it, might try again (summer only). Cheap when bought right. If it generates tips it will stay, if not, I got something to drink.


Problem is that if you put a case of water in lets say your compact car (I have a Prius) then there is no room for their luggage! I offer mints and dual phone chargers (one high speed) conveniently located at the rear of my console for their easy access! I keep a few small bottles where I can but as others have said its true they leave it half filled inside your car and sometimes even spill it! Problem is these cheap rides have created such a large entitlement class of people who have no ****in Idea that they are being safely driven in a clean and well maintained vehicle paid for by me! There are still some people who appreciate it but that number is shrinking!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> Problem is that if you put a case of water in lets say your compact car (I have a Prius) then there is no room for their luggage! I offer mints and dual phone chargers (one high speed) conveniently located at the rear of my console for their easy access! I keep a few small bottles where I can but as others have said its true they leave it half filled inside your car and sometimes even spill it! Problem is these cheap rides have created such a large entitlement class of people who have no ****in Idea that they are being safely driven in a clean and well maintained vehicle paid for by me! There are still some people who appreciate it but that number is shrinking!


Then don't.



Nats121 said:


> It doesn't matter if you received the mints free of charge, you're sending out the message that the drivers are well paid when you give freebies, and also increasing the sense of entitlement many pax have.


Then don't. No one said you must


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I would never, never offer bottles of water or any of that crap. I’ll get them to their destination safety and that’s it


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain why you have mints. You're just part of the problem. He'll get in my car next and say "Well the last driver didn't have water, which is bad enough, but at least he had MINTS! YOU don't even have THEM!


Why is that anyone's problem but yours?

I get folks in my car asking why I don't drive a prius? I don't feel that Prius drivers cause me any problems.



ColumbusRides said:


> I would never, never offer bottles of water or any of that crap. I'll get them to their destination safety and that's if


Good.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why is that anyone's problem but yours?
> 
> I get folks in my car asking why I don't drive a prius? I don't feel that Prius drivers cause me any problems.


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing, 'Red.
Why the hell don't you drive a Prius?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same thing, 'Red.
> Why the hell don't you drive a Prius?


Too fat, or too cool. One of the two


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Too fat, or too cool. One of the two


Wellllll.... obviously.....way, waaayyyy too cool. Yup, thats it!


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's called Play Octopus, I saw it on a Facebook ad and thought I'd check it out. Seems to mainly be popular in the northeast, namely NYC. Only a handful in my market (Richmond VA) according to pax.
> 
> The company asks that you do your best to have at least 100 rides a month, they've been flexible with me. They send you the tablet (Sprint based 4g), a mount that goes on the head rest, a charging cable and plug. Zero out of pocket expenses.
> 
> ...


I won't be driving enough for that thing. I did see one once as a rider. I just went to Microcenter and got a $29.99 Azpen tablet then downloaded a whole bunch of games sitting in Starbucks. I deleted all the icons/widgets from the screen and the entire screen is filled with games. If you don't drop these cheap Android toys on a hard surface, they last for several years. Just don't put anything personal on them. Of course after downloading all those games, I got stuck on trying some of them out. I won't download that junk on my phablet (my phone is 6", the 7" Azpen tablet usable screen area is only 1" longer and 1/2" wider than my phablet).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

forrest m said:


> Just go to Microcenter and buy a $29.99 Azpen tablet then download a whole bunch of games. That is what I did yesterday. I deleted all the icons/widgets from the screen and the entire screen is filled with games. If you don't drop these cheap Android toys an a hard surface, they last for several years.


Yeah but this one is free and I get paid for having it, already earned $50


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah but this one is free and I get paid for having it, already earned $50


To be honest, I had no idea such a thing existed until you posted the details (I didn't know exactly what the deal was with the one I saw as a rider). But for someone who doesn't plan to drive a whole lot and doesn't like contracts with other people's property, this cheap thing will work out okay, plus if I want to re-purpose it I have the freedom to do it.

At any rate, having gadgets to pass the time is probably more practical than constantly buying water and candy and having trash in the car and more plastic waste.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> When I take an UBER.....I one star any vehicle/driver with amenities. I've said it before, I'll say it again. You come across as weak and desperate when you offer anything more than a ride.


So, your driver can have a clean car, engage in excellent, or Zero conversation (whatever you like), avoid problems on the road, get you from Point A to Point B in an efficient manner--yet you will One-Star them because you see mints as a sign of desparation and weakneess?

You may get the same judgment, with karma's lesson-teaching multiplier. There's a rider out there who pre-judges, just like you. His or her fingers twitch over the "My driver seemed to be under the influence" button.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

forrest m said:


> To be honest, I had no idea such a thing existed until you posted the details (I didn't know exactly what the deal was with the one I saw as a rider). But for someone who doesn't plan to drive a whole lot and doesn't like contracts with other people's property, this cheap thing will work out okay, plus if I want to re-purpose it I have the freedom to do it.
> 
> At any rate, having gadgets to pass the time is probably more practical than constantly buying water and candy and having trash in the car and more plastic waste.


Hey, to each their own.  The company is really cool, responsive to suggestions I made and even called to see how I was doing. I was far under the 100 rides a month that they require for a couple of months, they didn't care.

Really a simple setup. If they decide you aren't driving enough or you are tired of it, ship it back. Really not much of a contract. They display ads, that's how drivers are paid. It also has a driver profile that many pax have read, saw a jump in tips and better conversations. Thumbs up in my book, although I was skeptical at first.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

forrest m said:


> To be honest, I had no idea such a thing existed until you posted the details (I didn't know exactly what the deal was with the one I saw as a rider). But for someone who doesn't plan to drive a whole lot and doesn't like contracts with other people's property, this cheap thing will work out okay, plus if I want to re-purpose it I have the freedom to do it.
> 
> At any rate, having gadgets to pass the time is probably more practical than constantly buying water and candy and having trash in the car and more plastic waste.












Here's my ride and the setup if anyone is interested. ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> So, your driver can have a clean car, engage in excellent, or Zero conversation (whatever you like), avoid problems on the road, get you from Point A to Point B in an efficient manner--yet you will One-Star them because you see mints as a sign of desparation and weakneess?
> 
> You may get the same judgment, with karma's lesson-teaching multiplier. There's a rider out there who pre-judges, just like you. His or her fingers twitch over the "My driver seemed to be under the influence" button.


I don't understand people like this. I have dealt with another member of the forum that claims to reject anything less than a 4.97 rated driver.

I do my very best. I am polite and very courteous. I have a spotless driving record. My car is new and clean. Yet I still receive the occasional low rating, only twice with a reason.

There's no pleasing some people. And as long as we have a rating system, especially when it does not *require* a reason for less than 5*, we're stuck with the BS.

If you are a pax reading this -


Did your driver transport you from A to B safely? 
Was the car clean, at least the interior (car washes are expensive and weather plays a role)? 
Did your driver greet you warmly and respond when spoken to? 
If "yes" to all of the above, that's a five star trip. And if you tipped the waitstaff at the place where we picked you up, tip us as well. And if you say "I'll tip you in the app," we know if you did or not.

Karma!


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, to each their own.  The company is really cool, responsive to suggestions I made and even called to see how I was doing. I was far under the 100 rides a month that they require for a couple of months, they didn't care.
> 
> Really a simple setup. If they decide you aren't driving enough or you are tired of it, ship it back. Really not much of a contract. They display ads, that's how drivers are paid. It also has a driver profile that many pax have read, saw a jump in tips and better conversations. Thumbs up in my book, although I was skeptical at first.


Once I get settled into driving, I'll have think about it again. Thank you for giving me more info.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Halfmybrain said:


> So, your driver can have a clean car, engage in excellent, or Zero conversation (whatever you like), avoid problems on the road, get you from Point A to Point B in an efficient manner--yet you will One-Star them because you see mints as a sign of desparation and weakneess?
> 
> You may get the same judgment, with karma's lesson-teaching multiplier. There's a rider out there who pre-judges, just like you. His or her fingers twitch over the "My driver seemed to be under the influence" button.


Very good point.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Pax seatbelt inspection is annually.


I check with my brakes when pax piss me off. Oops almost hit that pothole!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's right. Save the planet. No more plastic water bottles!!


On a random side note, over in NJ Princeton University got rid of plastic water bottles. Now they sell "boxed water" on campus. Essentially, you drink bottled water out of a milk carton (see pic from dailyprincetonian.com)


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I done over 4000 trips, nobody suggested me anything.
But I sometimes suggest a tip in a polite manner for the health insurance passengers.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> I done over 4000 trips, nobody suggested me anything.
> But I sometimes suggest a tip in a polite manner for the health insurance passengers.


What???


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> I check with my brakes when pax piss me off. Oops almost hit that pothole!


I almost rear ended someone yesterday, an Uber driver in front of them stopped suddenly to pick up a pax (go figure).

We were going about fifteen MPH but the two college girls in the back seat actually lifted up and met the front seats. Amazingly, they laughed about it.

I have to ask everyone to buckle up. It amazes me. This was a short trip and I forgot.

The laws of physics apply equally to the back seat as they do up front and there are other cars on the road.


----------



## RodThompson (Mar 19, 2019)

WestlakePickerUpper said:


> I guess I'm an @@@@@@@. I provide Fiji water, Snacks, Aspirin, Tylenol, Pepto, Tissues, Apple and Android chargers, Tums and gum.
> Yes, I get tips most of the time. yes I help carry groceries, yes I escort females with an umbrella if its raining.
> 
> Sorry, I enjoy driving and giving people a good experience. (not sorry actually)


All of the above. Even in my smaller market, I get rave reviews/tips solely for being friendly, opening doors, and offering bottles of water free of charge. The Tylenol idea is genius!

Also, while I normally dress casually in my house jeans when I drive during the week, for the weekends or special event nights, I'll prep it up in a button down and my nicer jeans or shorts. This is a service based gig - plain and simple. You have to dress and provide the service that you're expecting to get paid for.

I'll use that extra little bit of energy if it turns a $15 ride into a $20, and thus far I've been killing it in ratings and tips.

And like Westlake, I love driving for Uber! LOVE IT! I'm only doing it part time and would kill for more hours to drive. If I ever start calling my clients "Paxholes," it's time to find a new line of work.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RodThompson said:


> I've been driving for three weeks, and before I even started, I adopted the "customer service mindset." The $3 case of water bottles that I bought on Friday night has netted me
> 
> All of the above. Even in my smaller market, I get rave reviews/tips solely for being friendly, opening doors, and offering bottles of water free of charge. The Tylenol idea is genius!
> 
> ...


There ya go, buddy! Keep that attitude up and you will go far. When it begins to seriously falter, quit. 

Welcome to the forum and to driving! Be safe out there!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Drivers should provide not only water but a variety of it....Dasani, Evian, fuji, and some Seltzer water.... It's for the good of the community



Benjamin M said:


> There ya go, buddy! Keep that attitude up and you will go far. When it begins to seriously falter, quit. :smiles:
> 
> Welcome to the forum and to driving! Be safe out there! :smiles:


What are you smoking


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> What are you smoking


American Spirits, light green. Trying to quit.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> American Spirits, light green. Trying to quit. :frown:


Is marijuana legal in your state


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Is marijuana legal in your state


No and I'm not interested in smoking it


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> No and I'm not interested in smoking it


First hits free


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

First taste is always free. I used to own a small local convenience store. We'd get samples of things to try on customers which usually converted to sales.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


All you need to offer is a ride from point A to point B. Stop offering all that crap. They don't care.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I hang these from the hanger hooks in the back seat area. Pax love them. I generally fill them in the morning and sometimes in the afternoon if I can find a bathtub to fill them up again. I make sure to wash them once a week whether they need it or not.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm wondering if putting little "price" stickers that say "tip driver" will make supplying things "for free" more worth the investment in supplying them. Like put stickers on the lids of water bottles, on barf bags, on charging cables, anything the pax might take or use, so pax don't just mindlessly take advantage of everything without even a thank you.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> I hang these from the hanger hooks in the back seat area. Pax love them. I generally fill them in the morning and sometimes in the afternoon if I can find a bathtub to fill them up again. I make sure to wash them once a week whether they need it or not.


Fill them with vodka or whisky and you've got your 5 stars! Don't forget the chips and pretzels!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Water is what I actually have in my car for riders. They rarely use it, but I offer it if I see the ride is taking 20+ minutes. I believe is drinking water to cure all of the humankind problems, so I contribute!


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Water is the last perk I offer. Mainly because it's easy to clean up.

I offered charging cables until a passenger dropped one in a puddle they created with their wet shoes
I offered an aux cord until a passenger dropped mine in my garbage can
I offered mints until a passenger literally spit candy on my floor


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Spike72 said:


> Water is the last perk I offer. Mainly because it's easy to clean up.
> 
> I offered charging cables until a passenger dropped one in a puddle they created with their wet shoes
> I offered an aux cord until a passenger dropped mine in my garbage can
> I offered mints until a passenger literally spit candy on my floor


I'm sure them leaving half empty water bottles, or empty bottles littered in your car, yucked in seat pockets or jammed under your seats, is a hassle....


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> I hang these from the hanger hooks in the back seat area. Pax love them. I generally fill them in the morning and sometimes in the afternoon if I can find a bathtub to fill them up again. I make sure to wash them once a week whether they need it or not.


????


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

kbrown said:


> I'm sure them leaving half empty water bottles, or empty bottles littered in your car, yucked in seat pockets or jammed under your seats, is a hassle....


It is. But not end-my-night level of hassle.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Spike72 said:


> It is. But not end-my-night level of hassle.


It's my during-my-shift hassle, though. I don't know people left their cigarette butts, water bottles, candy wrappers back there. The next person gets in and instead of telling me, one stars me and co.plsins to Uber. I find out about it hours later with some ridiculous email from Uber chastising me about keeping a messy car. What, so I'm supposed to end every ride now and check my back seats before accepting my next trip? Not. Gonna. Happen.

Paxholes. ???????


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

I have a little sign in the back that says tips help me pay my gas and I had a passenger tell me "can I tell you something" I'm like no but I'm sure your going to tell me anyways. She then proceeds to tell me that it is tacky to have sign up and might make people not want to tip me, i.e. her . I then tell her you know what's even more tacky is passengers who feel they dont have to tip a service industry job. We then got into a whole discussion about tipping and of course after the ride was over no tip.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

kbrown said:


> It's my during-my-shift hassle, though. I don't know people left their cigarette butts, water bottles, candy wrappers back there. The next person gets in and instead of telling me, one stars me and co.plsins to Uber. I find out about it hours later with some ridiculous email from Uber chastising me about keeping a messy car. What, so I'm supposed to end every ride now and check my back seats before accepting my next trip? Not. Gonna. Happen.
> 
> Paxholes. ???????


Actually, we are supposed to check in between rides. Switch on the cabin lights, turn around and take a quick look. And, I am just as guilty of not doing that as anybody. But, that extra 15 seconds per ride can save a lot of headache. Like, if I had found who literally took a piss in my car before the next passenger got in, I could have charged them for the clean-up. Oh, and don't forget to check after your last ride of the night.

What I was trying to say was a little bit of water on my floor or a bottle rolling around on the floor isn't as dire as someone spitting a piece of candy on my floor and me having to extract it from the pile carpeting.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Drivers should provide not only water but a variety of it....Dasani, Evian, fuji, and some Seltzer water.... It's for the good of the community


Ever had a Topo Chico explode in the car?
WIth water under that much pressure you don't need a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SkidRow said:


> Ever had a Topo Chico explode in the car?
> WIth water under that much pressure you don't need a fire extinguisher.


No but I once drank the water in Mexico


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I remember one time I accidentally left a new water bottle on the passenger door and a pax tried just offering it to her friend in the back as her friend was leaving. 

That's how some pax are, just no manners.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I had someone ask me why I didnt offer water and I told them it was only for the black service and that at .88 cents a mile its not profitable to be giving out water to riders, especially minimum fare trips.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

TBone said:


> I had someone ask me why I didnt offer water and I told them it was only for the black service and that at .88 cents a mile its not profitable to be giving out water to riders, especially minimum fare trips.


I mean, you're not wrong.


----------



## RodThompson (Mar 19, 2019)

Spike72 said:


> I mean, you're not wrong.


Disagree. A case of 24 waters is $3-4.00 at most. The first ride after I started offering waters, I made a $5.00 tip. Paid for the water, and I made about a buck-fifty. I'm still running off of the same case of waters two weeks later, because people don't necessarily WANT the waters. They tip well because you took the time to offer an amenity.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RodThompson said:


> Disagree. A case of 24 waters is $3-4.00 at most. The first ride after I started offering waters, I made a $5.00 tip. Paid for the water, and I made about a buck-fifty. I'm still running off of the same case of waters two weeks later, because people don't necessarily WANT the waters. They tip well because you took the time to offer an amenity.


The first time I provided water I had a complaint for vehicle cleanliness....a pax had left an empty bottle in the door...


----------



## RodThompson (Mar 19, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> The first time I provided water I had a complaint for vehicle cleanliness....a pax had left an empty bottle in the door...


Do you not do a quick visual of the floorboards and seats when a pax leaves the vehicle. I normally do it just to ensure that they haven't forgotten anything. Had a fella forget his cell phone a few weeks back when I first started, and I've checked the passenger area after every ride since.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RodThompson said:


> Do you not do a quick visual of the floorboards and seats when a pax leaves the vehicle. I normally do it just to ensure that they haven't forgotten anything. Had a fella forget his cell phone a few weeks back when I first started, and I've checked the passenger area after every ride since.


I can not see every area of my car without getting out and opening a back door and looking in so no I could never do an inspection after each PAX gets out. I'm often dropping people off at busy places with no parking. Pull up to pick-up/drop-off location, get them in or out and move on.


----------



## RodThompson (Mar 19, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I can not see every area of my car without getting out and opening a back door and looking in so no I could never do an inspection after each PAX gets out. I'm often dropping people off at bust places with no parking. Pull up to pick-up/drop-off location, get them in or out and move on.


Yeah, I can see where that would suck. For every problem, there are solutions, even if it's just a friendly reminder to remove their trash when they go. I used to keep a plastic Walmart hung from my gear shift for trash when driving solo. Not a bad idea to bring that back for the tipping pax.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

6000+ rides I've had exactly 2 pax ask if I had water.


----------



## Grafty (Jan 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I'd have responded with ""May I make a suggestion? get your own @@@@ing car and buy your own damn water and mints with the money you save on your cheap fare that was subsidized by driver pay cuts."
> 
> Depending on my mood, I may or may not terminate the ride at that point.


May I make a suggestion? This is your personal business if you don't consider customer service as a major part you might as well give up. I offer water to every customer that enters my car, I keep only two accessible. I have never had a problem.
Think people it's a business your business treat it right Andy it will treat you right


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Driving two years, never offered water, never had a request. Of course, it’s rarely hot in Wisconsin and most rides are fairly short.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Grafty said:


> May I make a suggestion? This is your personal business if you don't consider customer service as a major part you might as well give up. I offer water to every customer that enters my car, I keep only two accessible. I have never had a problem.
> Think people it's a business your business treat it right Andy it will treat you right


It is a business, and the goal of business isn't to kiss ass, its to turn a profit. if you're spending your scant earnings to kiss ass or farm stars, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain why you have mints. You're just part of the problem. He'll get in my car next and say "Well the last driver didn't have water, which is bad enough, but at least he had MINTS! YOU don't even have THEM!


Thanks - for making the rest of us look to good. It's very generous of you to take the hit so that the rest of us can get more tips. We really appreciate it.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Just tell them you're an environmentalist and you don't believe in supporting plastic pollution or Uber pool. Personally I feel they're both ruining the world we live in


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


This is what is know as a teachable moment.

Hope you didn't waste it.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> You probably generate far more tips than those that can't be bothered to pick up a few wrappers or throw out an empty bottle now and again.And that's the name of the game. TIPS!


I used to stock my car with water bottles and gum, especially in the summertime. And, just as other drivers had stated --- even with quality trash sleeves hanging on the backs of my front seats, found empty and almost-empty water bottles and wrappers on the backseat and floor. And, no, very few, if any, tipped. All these extra amenities are now expected --- for free --- because "other drivers do it."


----------



## Jude525 (Jul 28, 2018)

I work in a small market, Providence, Rhode Island. My average fare is 10 minutes long. I see no reason to be offering anything more than a compatible phone charger. I have all three major types, and do keep those already plugged in to use as soon as they sit down. I also have Kleenex in view on the console and offer it immediately if they sneeze. I have hard candy inside the console and offer it if they have trouble coughing.

I earn my "brownie points" by asking if they like the music and offering to change it. No one ever does but they often comment how much they appreciate the gesture. Once someone did respond by asking me to turn it off, they had a headache. Done. Why not? They'll be out of my car in ten minutes and I can put my stuff back on. Oh, and I keep a patch cord handy. I did have a long ride once with some college students and let them plug their own phone in and control the playlist the whole ride. Most of it wasn't too bad. And, again, they were paying me for my time. None of this costs me a dime to offer.

I would love to offer snacks for my occasional long rides, but I wouldn't want to keep them in the heat/cold of the trunk and don't have room in the cab of my car. I don't see the value for those infrequent trips. And I would just end up eating way too many snacks, and taking way too many pee stops. -o:


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> If supplying water gets the driver tips, why not?
> 
> Tried it, might try again (summer only). Cheap when bought right. If it generates tips it will stay, if not, I got something to drink.


When driving in tourist areas during the warm months I get more tips. Pax appreciate free water when the food trucks are charging $3. A bottle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D


RideshareUSA said:


> Paxhole in my car the other day compliments me on having chargers and mints in my vehicle.
> Then he proceeds to say: "May I make a suggestion?"
> Me: "Umm, okay."
> Paxhole: "You should really have bottles of water in here like I've seen in other Ubers!"
> Me: GRRRRRRRR! One star all the way for that paxhole!


Did he TIP !?!?


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Grafty said:


> May I make a suggestion? This is your personal business if you don't consider customer service as a major part you might as well give up. I offer water to every customer that enters my car, I keep only two accessible. I have never had a problem.
> Think people it's a business your business treat it right Andy it will treat you right


bwhahah how's that going for you? Uber treating you right you slimy ant scum?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Where is the data to suggest that drivers are down rating because they don't get tipped? In fact, I don't think the writer is even able to tip until we cast our ratings. I can promise you I don't do that. I genuinely like giving good customer service. Without it I'm just a miserable driver. But the struggle is to be able to do it and not get Taken advantage of for it, by the few bad apples.
> There are obviously unfair ratings on both sides. But I think the average largely reveals an accurate assessment.


Cough cough
Ya why would a driver down rate non tippers... That's not even right


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Cough cough
> Ya why would a driver down rate non tippers... That's not even right


You're digging back into my history. I was a tiny little ant back then. Are you following me?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> You're digging back into my history. I was a tiny little ant back then. Are you following me?


No....I one star every pax that doesn't cash tip


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

"Sir/Ma'am, I don't know what they are charging you for this trip but I am only being paid about $3 for it."



TomTheAnt said:


> "Automatic 1* if no tip" is the sentiment of quite a few around here. Sure, this site only represents a miniscule portion of the driver-partner population, but anyway. And no, I'm definitely not one of them.


I used to be against this but with the lowering pay I think the tip ought to be considered mandatory if you can at all afford it. We're talking $1 here. Truth is if you won't even tip me $1 I'd rather not have you in my car.

Downrating non-tippers helps other drivers too. Especially regulars who take short trips and don't tip. I don't know about a 1* but I think a 3* or 4* is absolutely warranted. The trip is garbage for the driver and not profitable. Why should the driver a) be happy about getting this trip and b) take this trip in the future?

People are fond of telling us "no one owes you anything! (a tip, being paid a reasonable share of the fare for short trips, etc)" well the same applies to drivers giving ratings. Your trip sucks for me and you didn't tip me a buck so guess what? You get 4*. I'm trying to warn fellow drivers that your trips suck.


----------

